# Collaboration?



## RyanStaufferMusic (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a partner to collaborate with on a new song idea. I'm a choir composer, and I really like the idea of incorporating techno/dubstep into classical music. Unfortunately, I have no idea how to produce techno or dubstep. So I'm looking for anyone that would like to join me in this. 
If you would like to, or know someone that would like to, hit me up! Reply to this post or email me at [email protected].


----------



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Ryan,
I compose music for concerts and acoustic instruments, but I also have a hand in electronic music. (My website is www.thomasgreenmusic.com if you would like some examples). I think it's important to understand that this wouldn't be a trivial match-up, and would require significant understanding of both sorts of music by both parties.

In aid of that, I really think your first step is to go and become more familiar with the electronic music you're talking about. For a start, techno and dubstep are very different stylistically. Speaking broadly, techno is more minimalistic and dubstep is a contemporary sound with intensive detail and complexity.

It would pay to become familiar with those varieties of music (and their many sub-categories) but also with the technology which is used to create them. What you're suggesting is possible, but far from being straight-forward.


----------

